# MP non-emergency number for Trenton?



## Sparkplugs (3 Apr 2011)

Does anyone happen to know what number I can dial to reach the MP's in Trenton?  It's not a dire emergency, but it's something that can't wait until monday.  I tried the number listed on the mfrc page, but it sounds like it's hooked up to a fax machine, because it just squawked in my ear.  If I can't find a number, I'll dial the emergency one, although I don't want to do that unless I have to -- the pmq across the backyard has been left wide open by the contractors, and there are children and squirrels playing amongst the construction.  

Thanks for any info anyone can provide.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Apr 2011)

Try calling the operator and asking for MP Dispatch? They can send a car over and secure it.

Edit: Base operator that is, not the civvie one.


----------



## Sparkplugs (3 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Try calling the operator and asking for MP Dispatch? They can send a car over and secure it.
> 
> Edit: Base operator that is, not the civvie one.



*headsmack*  Seriously, I have no idea why I didn't think of that in the first place.  Thank you so much!


----------

